# How I Cured My IBS-D - Once and for All



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

I haven't been on here for a few years because I finally cured myself of IBS-D. I just got an email from the site owner asking me to contact the FDA to support another quack cure - which is how I define big pharma's latest wonder drug that heals nothing and usually takes another bodily system down with it (bye bye liver or kidneys). That's all a topic for another post though. I'm staying positive and sharing my cure for those who want to investigate for themselves. If you'd rather stick to expensive, damaging and ultimately useless drugs, then by all means move on from this thread and keep hoping for the magic pill.I believe that nature provides a safe, natural cure for just about every condition on the planet, if you can find it and want to be cured. That being said, this is what did it for me:First off, stop eating anything with gluten. Learn about it (if you don't already know what it is) and avoid it. Then, drink four ounces of freshly squeezed purple cabbage juice (organic if possible) first thing in the morning, last thing before bed and sometime in between once during the day a half hour before a meal. Do this for two full weeks. Yep just four ounces, three times a day, purple rather than green and freshly squeezed with a decent quality juicer. Do this for two full weeks. After that, when you arise each day drink the juice of one lemon squeezed in a cup with 8 oz of water and about a third of a teaspoon of cayenne pepper. The cabbage juice should have cured you after two weeks and the cayenne lemon will keep your digestive system in the right ph balance to hopefully avoid a relapse of the conditions that led to your IBS. I don't know but I would suspect this will also work for IBS-C.That's it. Simple, cheap and it worked for me. Report back if it does for you.Blessings and Namaste, I bow to and share the divine within you.The Doc


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Someone PM'd me and is trying the cabbage drink cure that I outline above and asked me if they could use bottled cabbage juice or if not, what was a good juicer. You must juice this fresh, you cannot use bottled juice. I use an Omega J8003 juicer and it works great. Be patient but you should be good to go after a full two weeks. Good luck!


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad it worked for you. I highly doubt it would work for bile salts diarrhea.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

And what would have been the cost, if it didn't vs. not having tried it?


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Being more sick.I doubt it would do any good for absorbing the fats that cause bile salts diarrhea. Have you heard of anyone trying it that had the bile salt diarrhea?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

wildflowers2 said:


> Being more sick.I doubt it would do any good for absorbing the fats that cause bile salts diarrhea. Have you heard of anyone trying it that had the bile salt diarrhea?


Twice a day I take a CalMag for my overall health. Surely, during the 10 years I had active IBS D, if I had known that straight Cacium would have solved my problems, I would have taken that. One thing I have discovered is that these natural remedies can be additive. I use a wide spectrum flavovnoid supplemtment to control my D. One time, during the follow up to a minor surgery, I had discontinued the flavonoids--they are slight blood thinners--and substituted Caktrate with D. After the surgery I returned to the flavonoids, along with continuing the Caltrate, and almost immediately became constipated. Once I stopped the Caltrate my bowels returned to normal. Whatever you are doing to control you bile salt D, continue with it. Just add the red cabbage for a couple of weeks and see what happens. Worse case, you get a spike in vitamin C; best case, you begin to develop a case of Constipation and you will have an option to whatever med you are currently taking, always assuming you are looking for a substitution.Mark


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I'm curious if you are saying to stay gluten free for the two weeks or indefinetly. I've done the gluten free thing and saw no significant change is why I am asking.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info on it:http://hubpages.com/hub/Health_Benefits_of_CabbageI'm sure, as with all things for IBS, it will help some and not help others.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I'm curious if you are saying to stay gluten free for the two weeks or indefinetly. I've done the gluten free thing and saw no significant change is why I am asking.


Just cutting out gluten will probably have little effect, however once you are back to normal then for some people the gluten can again lead to the condition that you are trying to eradicate. For many people, the long term use of gluten can lead to IBS because they have either an intolerance or sensitivity to it and have no idea that they do. The great thing about the cabbage juice is that it works on the entire system - the mouth, throat, stomach, bowels, the liver, the gall bladder and the pancreas. It travels through or effects them all. I can't believe that anyone who comes on this board crying about how their life is in shambles from this condition wouldn't want to at least try it for two weeks, or would rather search for reasons not to. I only wish I discovered it sooner than I did.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would be interested to hear about the wonder drug you seem to reject so quickly.Remember that what works for you doesnt work for everybody and vice versa too.What about those on here whose trigger is purely food of any description?If you could start another post on the wonder drug,that would be interesting too.


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Since my gall bladder is gone and I now have bile salts diarrhea. The cabbage would not absorb the fats after a meal that get dumped into the liver and intestines.and like the other poster said.hat works for one wont work for another.Its best to know ALL the facts before make a general statement. On I cured IBS.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

jmc09 said:


> I would be interested to hear about the wonder drug you seem to reject so quickly.Remember that what works for you doesnt work for everybody and vice versa too.What about those on here whose trigger is purely food of any description?If you could start another post on the wonder drug,that would be interesting too.


There are so many wonder drugs that have been failures or made people worse, not to mention the 270 that will die today and 100,000 that will die this year from prescription drugs, it would require an entire forum, not just a new thread to intelligently discuss them all. I'd suggest you rent the movies "Food Matters" and "Food Inc" if you want to learn more. Ultimately YOU are responsible for your health - not your doctor who knows little about proper nutrition or his partner, big pharma. If you or anyone else reading this thread wants to concentrate on making me wrong vs. taking responsibility for getting better, that's your option. Your beliefs create your reality. If you are certain this won't work for YOU, you are right.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi the Doc,Well, I am going to try the cabbage! Thanks for the idea. My questions are, when you get to the lemon water part how long do you take the lemon water every day? Do you know what is in the cabbage that helps IBS so much?I'll keep ya all updated and let you know how it goes.My body seems to respond better to 'natural' type cures and doesn't respond well to drugs. I think everyone's system is different and will respond differently to this or that remedy. It is our job to find out for ourselves! This is a great forum for ideas and support....Chea


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

It was only a little while ago that i started to eat large amounts of curry. During the first week and a half i had stomach problems and at times was very nauseous. But then something happend my body adapted. I can now eat lots of curry and have no problems. Curry has Curcumin in it and it is really good for you and also an anti inflammatory which is good for IBS-D.What made me keep eating it lasting out the adaptation was that it made alot of my body feel alot better besides my stomach. But now it doesn't upset my stomach.I talked with my freind before and he said cayenne pepper is better than curry. Or he said cayenne pepper is better than curcumin i can't remember which. Or maybe there is much more curcumin in cayenne pepper than curry and that is why he said it is better?Anyways along with cabbage juice i hope you all try the cayenne pepper too like the doc said. And also know it took my stomach a week and a half to adapt to curry.And also make sure that when you buy spices like cayenne pepper that it is not irradiated. Cause irradiated food would be bad and rancid.And thank you the doc for posting your IBS-D cure







I agree you can cure just about every disease naturally. And agree that the drug companies are bad.Edit:This link shows how to use curcumin. It may be easier on someones stomach to get it like this instead of eating curry like i did. But just a suggestion.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/01/31/curcumin-relieves-pain-and-inflammation-for-osteoarthritis-patients.aspx


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Chea said:


> Hi the Doc,Well, I am going to try the cabbage! Thanks for the idea. My questions are, when you get to the lemon water part how long do you take the lemon water every day? Do you know what is in the cabbage that helps IBS so much?I'll keep ya all updated and let you know how it goes.My body seems to respond better to 'natural' type cures and doesn't respond well to drugs. I think everyone's system is different and will respond differently to this or that remedy. It is our job to find out for ourselves! This is a great forum for ideas and support....Chea


Great Chea. Congratulations for your willingness to try it. I hope you achieve the results that I did. As for your question, if I understand it right, I drink the cayenne lemon juice (use only fresh squeezed lemons - not the stuff that's in the little plastic lemons) every morning - I sip it and it probably takes 20 minutes to enjoy it. Just don't use too much cayenne to start and make sure you use enough water to dilute it. I think it's wonderful and much better for you each morning than coffee, which I never drink. In fact, lemon juice and cayenne (along with maple syrup) is the foundation of the Master Cleanse program (google it for more info), which I highly recommend once or twice a year as well.Please report back when your two weeks are up and let us know how it turned out for you. Blessings.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

I am happy to report that the wonderful and informative documentary FOOD MATTERS can now be viewed online! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!http://www.foodmatters.tv/_webapp/View%20Film%20Online


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi the doc. Thanks for posting this... I don't think there's any need for anyone to be negative about it, if it doesn't work it doesn't work, but it's worth a shot. I'm going to give it a try, starting next week I think. Just one question, is there anything else that should be cut out completely during the two weeks? e.g alcohol or fatty foods?


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

janie101 said:


> Hi the doc. Thanks for posting this... I don't think there's any need for anyone to be negative about it, if it doesn't work it doesn't work, but it's worth a shot. I'm going to give it a try, starting next week I think. Just one question, is there anything else that should be cut out completely during the two weeks? e.g alcohol or fatty foods?


I drink seldom if at all and certainly didn't during the two week period. So I personally would avoid alcohol and just let the cabbage juice work its healing ways. Fatty foods? I avoid these anyway so I'd suggest that avoiding them during the two week period couldn't hurt.Please report back if you indeed try it for the full two weeks.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW this is totally awesome...this cabbage juice thing really works!!!!!!I have only taken it for 2 & 1/2 days and I already notice a big difference in my IBS symptoms. I feel alot better, don't have that sick feeling. Nauseated and upset stomach is gone, gas and bloating is almost gone, and no more diarrhea!!! YAHOO!...Bless you doc for posting this regimen. I think it's the combination of the cabbage juice and the diet/suppliment regimen I am on. Hopefully I will be back to normal after the 2 weeks!None to soon either...leaving in 2 weeks for Maui and hope to have a good time and not have to run to the toilet or even worry about where the toilet is! Everyone...TRY THIS!Good luck, Chea


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Chea said:


> WOW this is totally awesome...this cabbage juice thing really works!!!!!!I have only taken it for 2 & 1/2 days and I already notice a big difference in my IBS symptoms. I feel alot better, don't have that sick feeling. Nauseated and upset stomach is gone, gas and bloating is almost gone, and no more diarrhea!!! YAHOO!...Bless you doc for posting this regimen. I think it's the combination of the cabbage juice and the diet/suppliment regimen I am on. Hopefully I will be back to normal after the 2 weeks!None to soon either...leaving in 2 weeks for Mauii and hope to have a good time and not have to run to the toilet or even worry about where the toilet is! Everyone...TRY THIS!Good luck, Chea


Great news Chea. Please follow it for the full two weeks, but I hear ya, I noticed a definite improvement in just a few days also. You can tell it's working inside. Blessings!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

the doc said:


> There are so many wonder drugs that have been failures or made people worse, not to mention the 270 that will die today and 100,000 that will die this year from prescription drugs, it would require an entire forum, not just a new thread to intelligently discuss them all. I'd suggest you rent the movies "Food Matters" and "Food Inc" if you want to learn more. Ultimately YOU are responsible for your health - not your doctor who knows little about proper nutrition or his partner, big pharma. If you or anyone else reading this thread wants to concentrate on making me wrong vs. taking responsibility for getting better, that's your option. Your beliefs create your reality. If you are certain this won't work for YOU, you are right.


I was only asking if you were talking about a specific drug rather than drugs in general,eg a lotronex type drug or the new drug named Asimadoline.I have tried enough drugs that dont work to know its a bit of a lottery with IBS but i have only ever had success with some prescription drugs and not natural stuff.I find there's a general feeling of ill will in the US towards the medical and pharmaceutical industry and i believe its because of the generally poor treatment because there isnt a NHS type system as here in the UK and thats a shame.Changing diet and eating habits will work for some but its never worked for me,the pharma and medical side is my only chance.


----------



## gg1976 (Apr 18, 2011)

doc,how do you go about juicing a cabbage?thanks


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

You need a juicer. Fairly heavy duty one that can handle veggies and whatnot. My husband takes the head of cabbage and cuts it in pieces that will fit in the funnel you have to put it into. Store juice in a glass container in the fridge. It begins to loose potency in 24 hours so we have been doing 1 cabbage head per day to cover the 3 doses. It's a pain in the butt and doesn't taste very good...but who cares if it will make you better!!!!Good luck, Chea


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

gg1976 said:


> doc,how do you go about juicing a cabbage?thanks


I recommend a juicer like the Omega J8003 I mentioned earlier in the thread that presses the juice out of the cabbage vs. the ones that spin at a really high speed and cause more foam - though I would expect that both work just fine for the desired results. You cut the cabbage pieces into small enough sections to fit through the opening of your juicer - it's actually very easy. Although Chea does enough for the whole day and it seems to be working for her, I would juice three times a day, just the four ounces each time and then drink it straight away.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

jmc09 said:


> I was only asking if you were talking about a specific drug rather than drugs in general,eg a lotronex type drug or the new drug named Asimadoline.I have tried enough drugs that dont work to know its a bit of a lottery with IBS but i have only ever had success with some prescription drugs and not natural stuff.I find there's a general feeling of ill will in the US towards the medical and pharmaceutical industry and i believe its because of the generally poor treatment because there isnt a NHS type system as here in the UK and thats a shame.Changing diet and eating habits will work for some but its never worked for me,the pharma and medical side is my only chance.


Well your belief is wrong in my case because even if I lived in the UK again I'd still believe that expecting a cure from big pharma is a waste of time. You've been on this board for nearly two years and over 400 posts, if your wonder drugs are working so well why are you still here? Chea joined one week ago and may be done with this nightmare because she was willing to drink 12 ounces of cabbage juice a day for two weeks. I get it that you only want to use drugs and expect doctors to 'fix' you and keep posting in this thread that diet won't work, you've made your point now. Keep adding to your post count in all the threads discussing all the wonderful big pharma drugs you are using and please move along and stop dashing the hopes of others who believe that they are responsible for their health and are willing to investigate if mother nature can indeed provide cures that actually work and are good for their bodies.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

the doc said:


> Well your belief is wrong in my case because even if I lived in the UK again I'd still believe that expecting a cure from big pharma is a waste of time. You've been on this board for nearly two years and over 400 posts, if your wonder drugs are working so well why are you still here? Chea joined one week ago and may be done with this nightmare because she was willing to drink 12 ounces of cabbage juice a day for two weeks. I get it that you only want to use drugs and expect doctors to 'fix' you and keep posting in this thread that diet won't work, you've made your point now. Keep adding to your post count in all the threads discussing all the wonderful big pharma drugs you are using and please move along and stop dashing the hopes of others who believe that they are responsible for their health and are willing to investigate if mother nature can indeed provide cures that actually work and are good for their bodies.


I find your attitude quite insulting,not just to me but to others on here too.FYI,a lot of my posts have been to give the benefit of my experiences,both positive and negative,to other posters who might be in the same position as I am in or have been.I am quite fortunate that my symptoms are nowhere near as bad as many others on here,Codeine currently helps,Imodium has too,Sulfasalazine as well and I'm lucky enough to be under a very good specialist,a Professor Peter Whorwell and I'm waiting to test out other drugs that may help with IBS now and in the future.If cabbage juice works for some then great,I wish everybody the best of luck with it,I sincerely do but remember that green veg can be really upsetting to a lot of people with IBS, so it needs to used with caution like everything else.If you want to mock me thats your choice,but I will both listen to others and give advice when I can rather than coming on here and claiming a miracle cure without any real research behind it other than your own experience.Seems I made a mistake of questioning somebody who is willing to give out advice without being willing to listen to others too.Maybe your name is because you are like a lot of IBS docs who are not very open minded too.


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the point of juicing? Why not just eat the cabbage? Asking btw, not trying to come off as rude.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

I am really suprised at the comments here! The doc came on here to help others. I don't recall him saying it was a cure. Everyone responds differently. For some, drugs work. For others like me, drugs make my symptoms worse. It's not right or wrong...it just is. Please...be kind. We are all in the same boat here and just trying to make it from one day to the next, and maybe along the way, stumble on something that works for us.I came on this site to get help. I don't want to be sick every day and spend the rest of my life this way! I for one am glad this site exsists for us all, and people are willing to come here and talk about their issues so they can help others. Lets keep it about that...please! Chea


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

1.What does a juicer cost?Can you link me one so I don't get lost in translation (english is nto native language)


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Chea said:


> I am really suprised at the comments here! The doc came on here to help others. I don't recall him saying it was a cure. Everyone responds differently. For some, drugs work. For others like me, drugs make my symptoms worse. It's not right or wrong...it just is. Please...be kind. We are all in the same boat here and just trying to make it from one day to the next, and maybe along the way, stumble on something that works for us.I came on this site to get help. I don't want to be sick every day and spend the rest of my life this way! I for one am glad this site exsists for us all, and people are willing to come here and talk about their issues so they can help others. Lets keep it about that...please! Chea


The negative replys come based on experience.Every now and then some person come here claiming to have a cure that really works. Then a couple of newly regged accounts like yourself start approving the mothod claiming how it worked for them.Then some of the experienced members try and it turn out it wasn't as good as it first appeared...How expensive is it for me to try this?If it is cheap I may try it. If it is expensive I will wait until other experienced members have done it before me.Already spent 600$ this year on Dr. Snows treatment that did not work for me. And cirrently spending money one meds that help but doesn't cure.So please anser the questions we have about this treatment. If it turned out to work in the end I am sure you will be praised just like LNAPE (Linda) in the calcium thread which has proved to work for many people.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Apologies if i sounded insulting,that wasnt my intention.The OP said they turned down a chance to try another drug because he? wanted to find his own cure,fair enough,so i have asked what this drug was.I am in the UK so the new drugs dont get here until the US has approved them,usually,so it was a genuine question on my part.Even if the OP wants to start a new thread to explain this new drug and i wont digress from the topic of this one,thats fine by me.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Autosaver said:


> What is the point of juicing? Why not just eat the cabbage? Asking btw, not trying to come off as rude.


Four ounces of Cabbage juice probably takes at least a third of head of cabbage for starters. Secondly, it has to be raw - not cooked and lastly that's what worked for me. Have you heard of the term analysis paralysis? It's when a person looks at something that is simple and straight forward and analyzes it to death and in the process of looking at it over and over does nothing.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

Siea said:


> 1.What does a juicer cost?Can you link me one so I don't get lost in translation (english is nto native language)


http://www.amazon.com/8003-MULTIPURPOSE-ELECTRIC-PROCESSOR-EXTRUDER/dp/B000CC3IKU


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

jmc09 said:


> I find your attitude quite insulting,not just to me but to others on here too.FYI,a lot of my posts have been to give the benefit of my experiences,both positive and negative,to other posters who might be in the same position as I am in or have been.I am quite fortunate that my symptoms are nowhere near as bad as many others on here,Codeine currently helps,Imodium has too,Sulfasalazine as well and I'm lucky enough to be under a very good specialist,a Professor Peter Whorwell and I'm waiting to test out other drugs that may help with IBS now and in the future.If cabbage juice works for some then great,I wish everybody the best of luck with it,I sincerely do but remember that green veg can be really upsetting to a lot of people with IBS, so it needs to used with caution like everything else.If you want to mock me thats your choice,but I will both listen to others and give advice when I can rather than coming on here and claiming a miracle cure without any real research behind it other than your own experience.Seems I made a mistake of questioning somebody who is willing to give out advice without being willing to listen to others too.Maybe your name is because you are like a lot of IBS docs who are not very open minded too.


This is the last time I'm responding to you in this thread, which you can't seem to stay out of. I've already noted that you've made your point, over and over, ad nauseum and asked you to PLEASE move on. Think how you'd feel if I came into your threads to mistakenly speculate, ridicule or question every drug you've taken and ask you to start a new thread explaining every natural cure you've rejected. There are apparently over 400 other places here people can read about your wonderful results, so again, PLEASE stick with what works for you, in your threads.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

**Moderator Hat on here....***Well actually the threads are all the Ibsgroup.org's threads.. not anyONE member's.Doc everyone that follows our TOS has a right to post on ANY thread. Just because you begin a thread doesn't mean you get to decide who or what is posted on it. Sorry doesn't work that way here. And if a member doesn't agree with you..... that 's fine. It's simple.. not everyone WILL agree... that's just life. BUT one must disagree respectfully here.. as that is in essence what our TOS that you agreed to upon membership here states. And from what I read here that person has maintained respect. You yourself though are tip-toeing quite near the edge of the parameters of our TOS by speaking (typing) in a derogatory manner to those who don't agree with you.I do not want to close this thread... so please, folks.. let's post carefully.Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you BQ, my questions have been reasonable i think but doc if you dont want to reveal the drug that you were asked to try then thats your perogative.That drug may have helped others on here as it seems to be available in the US, where most members on here are from.


----------



## the doc (Feb 8, 2005)

BQ said:


> **Moderator Hat on here....***Well actually the threads are all the Ibsgroup.org's threads.. not anyONE member's.Doc everyone that follows our TOS has a right to post on ANY thread. Just because you begin a thread doesn't mean you get to decide who or what is posted on it. Sorry doesn't work that way here. And if a member doesn't agree with you..... that 's fine. It's simple.. not everyone WILL agree... that's just life. BUT one must disagree respectfully here.. as that is in essence what our TOS that you agreed to upon membership here states. And from what I read here that person has maintained respect. You yourself though are tip-toeing quite near the edge of the parameters of our TOS by speaking (typing) in a derogatory manner to those who don't agree with you.I do not want to close this thread... so please, folks.. let's post carefully.Thank you for your cooperation.


First off, thank you for keeping this thread open. Secondly, I'm well aware that I don't own nor control any threads here. I was merely requesting, in what you are apparently characterizing as perhaps borderline derogatory terms, of what my intuition tells me is a she, that she refrain from making the same points again and again and asking the same questions of me again and again. I made the requests not because she doesn't agree with me, but rather to hopefully prevent her from dissuading others that might be on the fence about which direction to take in dealing with their health issues. Finally and most importantly, she supports and follows the exact opposite path from the topic of this thread. Codeine, Immodium, Sulfasalazine, and whatever else may be next in the long line of wonder drugs foisted on the public that will at best control and never cure, prescribed by for profit (at least in this country) Doctors that are married to even bigger for profit big Pharma, have no clue and receive little or no training in nutrition and are fast to remove an organ like the Gall Bladder without explaining the ramifications, or to prescribe an IBS drug that will eventually compromises kidney or liver function for the rest of the patient's life. This is the decision every person reading this thread and coming to this forum must make for themselves - which path to take in dealing with and taking responsibility for their health issues, no matter what they might be. Is it going to be surrendering your life to Doctors and their potentially damaging drugs that will at best help to control your issues or waving hello to the beauty of a flower (metaphorically speaking) by taking responsibility for your condition and investigating real cures that involve what you put into your body, lifestyle changes and what mother nature generously provides in terms of healing foods and plants?I've already made it clear that I'm not going to be responding to her again in this thread and have no problem with apologizing to her and anyone else including yourself who mistakenly feels that I have been derogatory because I don't agree with her path - because as I explained above, it's simply not the case. I will also admit to being very aware that 'stirring the pot' helps to keep it interesting and for that, one and all, I offer no apologies.


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you BQ......Personally, I find the doc to be rude. We are all here to get suggestions, help. Not be belittled.


BQ said:


> **Moderator Hat on here....***Well actually the threads are all the Ibsgroup.org's threads.. not anyONE member's.Doc everyone that follows our TOS has a right to post on ANY thread. Just because you begin a thread doesn't mean you get to decide who or what is posted on it. Sorry doesn't work that way here. And if a member doesn't agree with you..... that 's fine. It's simple.. not everyone WILL agree... that's just life. BUT one must disagree respectfully here.. as that is in essence what our TOS that you agreed to upon membership here states. And from what I read here that person has maintained respect. You yourself though are tip-toeing quite near the edge of the parameters of our TOS by speaking (typing) in a derogatory manner to those who don't agree with you.I do not want to close this thread... so please, folks.. let's post carefully.Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Folks, if your IBS symptoms are relieved by drinking cabbage juice then it is not likely that you are suffering from IBS.This thread really has no merit as a treatment for IBS and we do not condone setting up false hope for people looking for some relief.That being said, I am closing this thread.Jeff


----------

